

Tim Berners-Lee on "Steve Jobs and the actually usable computer" - FraaJad
http://www.w3.org/QA/2011/10/steve_jobs.html

======
nirvana
I guess we can't say the World Wide Web wouldn't have been invented without
Steve Jobs... but who knows how many ideas he had the time to think of and
integrate to make his project more compelling, that he would have have lacked
the time to indulge in if he'd been doing the project in C on a command line
based version of unix?

Part of what was great about the NeXT cube was not just objective-C, but the
frameworks that go with it. Frameworks that now make development of iOS and
Mac apps dramatically more efficient.

